# Proper way of loading an arrow?



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Generally when the rest has a side opening, I nock the arrow on the string, then load the arrow on the rest through the side.

However, there is no proper way. Any way you get the arrow nocked and on the rest is OK.

Check out ArcheryTV on Youtube. These are archers shooting at the top of the game and you will see a variety of methods of loading an arrow. All of them work.

If that is you in your avatar, please shorten your bow's draw length by at least an inch, maybe 1 1/2". Also take a look at videos 8 & 9 in the Last Chance Archer "Thing A Week" series. This covers how and why to get your shoulders down.

Allen


----------



## amsley_smith (Aug 10, 2014)

aread said:


> Generally when the rest has a side opening, I nock the arrow on the string, then load the arrow on the rest through the side.
> 
> However, there is no proper way. Any way you get the arrow nocked and on the rest is OK.
> 
> ...


Okay great thanks. I had the guy measure my draw length and he said it is set right? But I'll check out those videos and see what I can learn


----------

